# Can PMS symptoms start before implantation occurs?



## Canadianmom4

Good morning, I am new to this site, but it looks as though it's a really good site. I've been a little confused lately, and to be honest, a bit worried. I don't want to get my hopes up.

I am curious to know if you can suffer from PMS symptoms BEFORE implantation has occured. My husband and I are trying to conceive, and my last menstrual cycle started August 2nd, with a predicted ovulation date of August 17/18. We had unprotected sex on August 13, 14, 15, 16 and 17th. Now, I am still 8 days from my next cycle, but I am experiencing lower abdoman cramping, sore and tingly breasts, itchy nipples, tired a bit, discharge (although not heavy white), some headaches, a bit of an unsettling feeling in my stomach and a bit of dizziness. All this has been happening for a good 5 or so days already.

I know that PMS symptoms can start 2 weeks before your period starts. I can't seem to find an answer anywhere. I am only 6-7 dpo now, and still over a week before my next cycle is supposed to start. Can I be suffering from PMS? Should I just give up hope now?

Has anyone experienced this before and has ended up pregnant?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, yes I have. In my last pregnancy, where everything was ok in the beginning, I got PS immediately after Ovulation, for a few days. Sore bbs, moody, bloated etc. It wasn't as bad as usual, and around 8 dpo, the PMS kind of went away, and then the pregnancy symptoms started. I knew I was preg because the symptoms were still there at 11dpo, and this is when the PMS symptoms usually stop. Then they got stronger and stronger, the BB sensation is different to PMS bbs for me, not sore, but heavy and bigger. 

Do you usually get an unsettled stomach/dizziness before AF? Because for me, those two symptoms were only pregnancy smptoms and not PMS. :winkwink:

It is possible to get preg symptoms as soon as implantation occurs, but this doesn't usually happen until at least 5/6dpo. Anyway, yes I think you can suffer pms before implantation, as your body is carrying on as normal up to that point, although some people do say they knew from conception, I never did. :hugs:

Hope you are preg! :hugs:


----------



## Canadianmom4

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi, yes I have. In my last pregnancy, where everything was ok in the beginning, I got PS immediately after Ovulation, for a few days. Sore bbs, moody, bloated etc. It wasn't as bad as usual, and around 8 dpo, the PMS kind of went away, and then the pregnancy symptoms started. I knew I was preg because the symptoms were still there at 11dpo, and this is when the PMS symptoms usually stop. Then they got stronger and stronger, the BB sensation is different to PMS bbs for me, not sore, but heavy and bigger.
> 
> Do you usually get an unsettled stomach/dizziness before AF? Because for me, those two symptoms were only pregnancy smptoms and not PMS. :winkwink:
> 
> It is possible to get preg symptoms as soon as implantation occurs, but this doesn't usually happen until at least 5/6dpo. Anyway, yes I think you can suffer pms before implantation, as your body is carrying on as normal up to that point, although some people do say they knew from conception, I never did. :hugs:
> 
> Hope you are preg! :hugs:

Thanks for replying. :)

No, I don't normally have an unsettled stomach or dizziness at all before my period comes.

But, your post has given me a little bit of hope, so thank you. :hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh me too I was PMS woman from hell just before my BFP - I was soo sure I was about to come on any second bit nope BFP and twins - good luck xx


----------



## Minno

Hi Canadianmom and welcome. I'm afraid to say that I suffer PMS symptoms from about day 15 of my cycle onwards (normal 27/8 day cycle) and so I think I can tell that I'm not pg very early on. I never had any pms symptoms at all when I was pregnant with my son. They do say though that the symptoms are caused by an increase in progesterone, and that they would occur prior to implantation also. 
Hope its good news for you x


----------



## Cui

I get PMS migraines 7-9 DPO if implantation doesn't happen. After charting a few months I noticed that it happens like clockwork every month at the same time.
Good Luck! :af: :dust:


----------



## spacegirl

Well canadian mom looks like you were successful! Congratulations! So for anyone else that might find this useful. I had PMS and sore boobs just as I expect for AF. Except AF did not come. Nature is cruel my pregnancy symptoms at the beginning were identical to AF symptoms. Only v senstive nipples and some vvv watery CM first thing one morning gave me an indication something was different.

I think because symptoms are so so similar it is still always best to wait and test after a missed period...too confusing, costly and upsetting to test early.

Cxxx


----------



## Canadianmom4

spacegirl said:


> Well canadian mom looks like you were successful! Congratulations! So for anyone else that might find this useful. I had PMS and sore boobs just as I expect for AF. Except AF did not come. Nature is cruel my pregnancy symptoms at the beginning were identical to AF symptoms. Only v senstive nipples and some vvv watery CM first thing one morning gave me an indication something was different.
> 
> I think because symptoms are so so similar it is still always best to wait and test after a missed period...too confusing, costly and upsetting to test early.
> 
> Cxxx

Hi Spacegirl, yes, I was successful, and we're so delighted. I have my first appointment with my doctor next week for him to confirm it, but I think after 10 pregnancy tests, all :bfp:, I think it's safe to assume I am. :)

I'm 38, don't give up everyone. It can and will happen for you too. :hugs:


----------



## Angelique1

I know this thread is really old, but I am going through exactly the things you guys are describing. I have had heavy pms feelings in my stomach and AF is due in 2 days. We did our first iui this month and so I'm wondering if the symptoms I am gettinga re from the hormone FSH (puregon) injections plus trigger shot. 
I am now CD23, 12dpiui, 12dp trigger... 12dpo.
I also got a veryyyyyyyyyyyyy faint line on an HPT two days ago, but then got a negative yesterday. It can't be the trigger shot as I tested that out and it left my system about 5 days ago... 
I'm wondering if the hcg levels in my pee aren't strong enough, or got a faulty test, and if these symptoms are pms due to implantation or that AF is coming in a strong way due to all the hormones... Dr will do a blood test in 3 days if no AF...


----------



## Angelique1

Just wanted to post that I got blood test from hospital and it's a BFN. So whatever these 'period' feelings are in my tummy, it isn't pregnant...

I hate threads that have no endings. So just wanted to update incase anyone someday goes through this too. cheers.


----------



## AnaC

Sorry Angelique1..

I did find the thread informative too. :)


----------

